# brown ibm boards



## arthur kierski (Oct 2, 2010)

i received brown boards with aluminium covered chips----i think that under the al covers there are pd circuits
the number of these chips are:2395140
IBM22 
1-3550061

if any members can confirm these details,i will be very glad
thanks,
Arthur


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Arthur.

Did you mean these?







Here's a close-up of the chips:




And here with the lid removed:




The "beads" and traces are what I suspect is where the Pd is. A test is obviously in order.

BTW, anyone know if the pins have anything fun on them?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 3, 2010)

That looks similar to what I have been taking apart today. 8) 

And you say the processor is supposed to have PD on it, hmmm I will have to go back and take those off, I was just getting the IC chips.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 3, 2010)

Those old IBM boards from the 70s with the Al cans can run quite high - some at maybe about $30-$40/pound at today's gold price. There is often PGMs under those cans. Note the points on the connector pins. I don't remember if they are plated or solid karat gold. I would certainly find out. I know that some of the old Burroughs backplanes had solid 18K points on each connector pin.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 3, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Those old IBM boards from the 70s with the Al cans can run quite high - some at maybe about $30-$40/pound at today's gold price. There is often PGMS under those cans. Note the points on the connector pins. I don't remember if they are plated or solid karat gold. I would certainly find out. I know that some of the old Burroughs backplanes had solid 18K points on each connector pin.



Holy Shite, Chris!

I will never doubt you again. I just examined the pins more closely and discovered that they do in fact have a small bit of yellowish metal overlaying the pin metal. It doesn't look like it even in person, but in the close-up of the pins above the yellow color is not flashing, as I thought, but an actual overlay of the yellowish metal.

I tried peeling one off and was somewhat successful. I also was able to lift one from the pin enough to show but I couldn't get a good photo of it.

Vewy intewesting.

I shall have to clip a row of pins off, then dissolve in various acids until I get a testable solution. Will have to put that on the list of things to do.

Too bad I only have a few of these boards. At least that I'm willing to scrap. I have lots of old IBM gear with these boards in them but that are part of my history archive.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 3, 2010)

I have found both Pd and Pt (various types) under the Aluminum lids on the integrated circuits.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks all for your responses----the gold pins in the boards are 16k(it was melted and tested with a touchstone)
thanks again


----------



## hfywc (Apr 15, 2011)

similar board sold for $120 on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-IBM-1970-Monolithic-memory-post-magnetic-core-/250804052433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a651621d1


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 16, 2011)

Guys. I saw this post with great interest. I have posted a picture of a IBM board I've found. Chips say 1988 .. doesn't appear to be 70s vintage. I am not a gold expert like all of you and I appreciate your insight. If there is any update on the Pd, Pt and Au content on these IBM boards it would be appreciated. If they are really $30 / $40 lb refined as is .. that would be a good thing. Its does appear, to my novice eyes and swiss army magnifying glass .. that the fingers have a gold chunk on the end. I have access to a lot of these boards. Anyone who can verify info to help me in my lot refining and / or eBay options .. can be rewarded with ample fingers to play in your great custom set ups. Reply privately if you wish. Many thanks !!


----------

